# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Accare (De Ruyterstee, Smilde)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Accare (De Ruyterstee)
Fazantenlaan 1
Smilde

Bezoek de website van Accare


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Accare (De Ruyterstee).*

----------


## HPXP

Wat een waardeloze instelling!
Veel beloven, maar niet nakomen.

Toppunt van wat wij als ouders daar hebben beleefd: Onze dochter heeft zich misdragen op de groep, wat symptomatisch is voor haar psychiatrische aandoening (die op De Ruyterstee was gediagnosticeerd). Ze werd voor een week weggestuurd, zonder medicijnen, zonder geld, met alleen een telefoonnummer van het Leger des Heils in Zwolle en Groningen. De instelling lichtte ons pas uren later in, maar wist niet waar onze dochter heen was gegaan.

Nog zo'n leuke: Een week na dit incident werden wij uitgenodigd voor een gesprek over een nieuwe start voor onze dochter. Na ruim een uur praten kwam de aap uit de mouw: van tevoren stond al vast dat onze dochter niet terug mocht komen. 

En die instelling heeft het over samenwerken, over communicatie, etc.

Hier kan maar één advies gelden: breng uw kind er nooit heen! Deze instelling biedt geen veilige plek voor kwetsbare jongeren.

----------

